# Dell Dimension 3000 No Sound



## Nick123456 (Apr 9, 2010)

hey im having the same problem for a dimension 3000 aswell. i tried the drivers mentioned above but they either say no such hardware or different operating system... any ideas... my hardware ids are slightly different too

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_019D1028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&CC_0401

instance i.d.
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FD

service tag
D5N3V1J

cant figure out what sound card i need drivers for if its different. where did u find the dell configuration thing?

please help. thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I have moved your post to its own thread.
For future issues please post a new thread for your own problems.

You numbers indicate you have the Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio
Driver here:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R94481.EXE

The rest of your drivers can be found here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_3000&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

The original configuration is here:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...nfo/details?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~tab=2&~ck=anavml

Let us know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

